

Superbugs Are a Costly War We Can't Win - spking
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100615929

======
leashless
Antibiotic resistance is very, very metabolically expensive. Bugs which are
resistant die out pretty rapidly when you take antibiotics out of the
environment.

In Sweden, they went on a very serious campaign to cut antibiotic use to give
the genes time to die out and preserve the effectiveness of their antibiotics,
and it has proven highly effective over a couple of decades.

In the US, pervasive use of antibiotics in livestock and pathological
incentives to prescribe in the medical system mean that antibiotic resistance
hard to get a handle on, but that's a system pathology, not a biological
menace from the stars.

<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18545950> is pretty comprehensive if you
want the detail.

------
n3rdy
Not with that attitude we wont, doctors.

